# So Very sad :(



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

I lost my baby girl Cali last night.. My wife called me when she got home crying telling me she was dead.. I rushed home and she was in her kennel.. Between my to boys 8 and 9 and me its been the crappiest night and morning.. She always slept between my legs at night... Not to mention our oldest pit Rampage is heart broke. He destroyed his kennel to get out and get to her.. He hasnt really moved since last night.. Just mopeing around..


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG I am sooo sorry to hear. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.....but what happened to her?


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

I dont know what happened exactly. Its killin my 8 year old.. My wife just called me and told me she found him sitting by the lil grave I buried her at..  Does anyone know where I may could order a stuffed animal that is a Pit?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

How old was she? Was she sick? That's strange.......I honestly think I would of had a necropsy done on her. I'm not sure where to get a pit stuffed animal. Maybe just google it and see what comes up. If you find any let me know


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wowo so suddenly, how awful for you and your family. Hugs, know she is in a better place at the bridge. RIP little one


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

No she wasnt sick and she was Healthy as can be.. She would be 9 months coming up here.. She was latched on to the kennel with her teeth, I almost think she some how maybe broke her neck.. I dont even know if its possible but..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like it could have been a seizure or a stroke, how sad I am so sorry!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Gonna have to agree with Lisa, I'm so sorry


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss. Hugs to ur family. :-(


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss :-( RIP


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how horrible. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

So sad Im so sorry for you and your family I feel for your young kids.
found theses pitbull stuffed animals
Fuzzy Nation PIT BULL BULLIT Plush FuzzyNation New | eBay
this site has a ton but havent looked through them all tosee if they have pitbull , maybe something similar looking? some arent specific on breed
StuffedSafari.com - Plush animals, stuffed animals, and unique plush toys


----------

